# Crap beans



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I think I know the answer to this but I'll ask anyway.

I decided recently to try some Tesco Finest beans in my Rancilio Silvia. Mostly down to my struggling budget. For the life of me, I can't get a good pour from them. Is this to be expected from beans not fresh from the roaster? And if so, can anyone recommend good beans which don't cost the earth?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes They are crap beans

they are stale and vacuum packed , roasted ages ago , hence poor extractions and taste ,

you may think your saving money buying from a supermarket because it's cheaper but in reality you aren't , as they quality isn't drinkable as espresso.

Rave are one of the better value roasters online price wise ,order over a certain amount postage is free.

there is a list of online roasters in the bean section .

where are you based there may be on local to you .

i think rave also do 2nd class post options which you can utilise as the beans need resting 5-10 days for roast

If you find their prices look to expensive then without sounding rude you need to reevaluate what you think decent coffee is worth


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You won't get great espresso from any pre-packaged coffee. Guess Tesco's cost around £3.00 a packet? You can buy fresh roasted beans for about £5.00 per 250grm. Rave Coffee include postage too if you spend £25.00.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or even £4.20 a pack









http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Signature-Blend

£4 a bag ...

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/The-Italian-Job


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Ravecoffee actually do there signature blend for £12.95 per kg!! and the italian job blend is even cheaper I think!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Ravecoffee actually do there signature blend for £12.95 per kg!! and the italian job blend is even cheaper I think!!


Now £9.50 a kg for the price conscious .....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

martyistheman said:


> I think I know the answer to this but I'll ask anyway.
> 
> I decided recently to try some Tesco Finest beans in my Rancilio Silvia. Mostly down to my struggling budget. For the life of me, I can't get a good pour from them. Is this to be expected from beans not fresh from the roaster? And if so, can anyone recommend good beans which don't cost the earth?


I echo the comments from everyone else...the Tesco beans you have are only good for the bin...same goes for illy, Lavazza etc.. don't be fooled into paying higher prices for so called specialist beans from standard retail outlets. Find a good online roaster and get the beans from them. If the beans don't have a roasted date...simply move on....theres lots of roasters who will put a roasting date on beans. I am also sharing my home roasts at cost, so if you are near me and can collect, I have 1 or 2 spaces left. I am in Byfleet in Surrey no, I don't post, you drink what I'm drinking and the bag has a post it note taped onto it..


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Italian Job has to be one of the best bargains around...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> Italian Job has to be one of the best bargains around...


With delivery probably cheapest on the net, shame my last bag was really hit and miss!


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't get beans from a supermarket if you want acceptable coffee. Simple. If you're scared or don't like the thought of buying online, find your nearest coffee shop that sells beans and get in for a chat with them, find out what you are after and take some home.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Although, on the vacuum packing thing, I personally think its a good idea if you have lots of beans that you don't use too often. Not many people will have a vac-packer at home though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Atilla said:


> Although, on the vacuum packing thing, I personally think its a good idea if you have lots of beans that you don't use too often. Not many people will have a vac-packer at home though.


I'm gonna change my Wiki article on Vacuum packing soon, after a lot of testing, I have come to the conclusion that it's hard to beat the old 1 way valve bag...as long as it's a good 1 way valve. I also put my money where my mouth is and bought a box of 500 resealable 500g 1 way valve bags.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the comments. I'm off to my local roaster for a short term fix. Will be giving Rave a try as well.

I don't want poor coffee. If that means I need to reduce the amount I drink (in order to have money left for food), then so be it. I thought I'd test some cheap beans, thinking the difference would be marginal. As it happens, the difference is gargantuan.

Thanks again.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep an eye out for the group buys, these will bring the cost of your coffee per kg down, might be a larger outlay but per kg will be better.

You just need to store it correctly!


----------

